
40k Missing Deaths: Tracking the True Toll of the Coronavirus Outbreak - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/21/world/coronavirus-missing-deaths.html
======
bb2018
Does anyone know of a site compiling similar statistics per metro area or per
state?

The chart is very illuminating for most countries and for areas like NYC.
However, I would really like to see other areas like Florida, California, or a
random rural area like Wyoming. I sort of imagine most of people's attitudes
on opening policy are based on how many people they know in their network that
have been affected.

